# pony girl looking to RP and chat (NSFW one on one)



## aflame (Mar 14, 2019)

hey there I'm looking to RP on here with this sub/pet character so looking for a male Dom/master  





floss
message  me on here for what I will/won't do and details 
would like my RP mate  to be male IRL to if pos  thanks


----------



## aflame (Mar 29, 2019)

bump


----------



## . Mate397 (Mar 30, 2019)

Perhaps I could be an RP partner for you :3
I have a dragon character www.furaffinity.net: Fursona Ref Sheet by Mate397
And I'm a guy IRL as well ^_^


----------



## aflame (Apr 21, 2019)

bump


----------



## ZenostheHunter (Apr 21, 2019)

I can be an rp partner, also im a male


----------



## Jmuddee (Apr 22, 2019)

You still looking?


----------



## silverwuffamute (Jul 7, 2019)

Can i possibly fill that role for ya?


----------

